# IPTables to IPFW - Redirect



## Thearfang (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey everyone, I'm new to all these. So I'm trying to get a MMORPG working via Crossover Games. I got as far as installation but can't log in. The Code Weavers website says that a work-around would be to use the following code to redirect traffic to the game server's real IP (it was going to a fake IP). Here's the code:


```
iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -d (FAKE IP ADDRESS) -j DNAT --to (REAL IP ADDRESS)
```

Problem is, that code is for Linux IPTables. Since Mac OSX uses IPFW, I have no idea how to turn that into an IPFW rule. Help please?


----------



## Satcomer (May 7, 2011)

Download the free application WaterRoof and open the ports you want.


----------

